# funciona un solo parlante (minicomponente)



## moreno12 (Jun 1, 2010)

hola a todos, le comento mi problema: hace poco (1 meses aprox. ) le puse una entrada Aux al micompromente, funciono espectacular, con un jack hembra con corte, al cual lo puse antes del preamplificador, donde llega la señal del la radio... , de tal manera que cuando conecto el MP3 (meduante un clabe 3.5 estereo),me corta la radio y se escucha este..., 
El proyectito funciono muy bien, pero de bien q*UE* estaba, dejo de funcionar uno de los parlentes, es decir, quedo mono, entonces probe de a ni solo y al cambiarlo funcionaba uno de los dos lados de la salida a los parlantes. si solo conecto la salida que no anda suena muy bajito pero cuando cambio de el mismo parlante a la otra salida ( por Ej. R ) suena perfecto en mono, 
aguien podria ayudarme , muchas gracias si falta algun dato por favor avisen


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2010)

Revisa si los switch´s del "Jack" hacen buen contacto.


----------

